# Prada Outlet



## landers379

What goodies have you scored at a Prada outlet? Post photos here!


----------



## pingu888

Scored these two items last fall, at the outlet.  A little bummed to not be able to wear the jacket...no where to go with COVID still lingering.


----------



## carissalove

Hi, do you guys know if what’s the name of this prada bag ?


----------



## IntheOcean

carissalove said:


> Hi, do you guys know if what’s the name of this prada bag ?


Most of Prada bags don't have names, so the name you see on the website in the screenshot is what it would usually be referred to as. Each style has its own serial number, like BN1786, for instance. You can search for a specific style by that serial number. But that's it. I don't know the number of this bag, sorry.


----------



## carissalove

IntheOcean said:


> Most of Prada bags don't have names, so the name you see on the website in the screenshot is what it would usually be referred to as. Each style has its own serial number, like BN1786, for instance. You can search for a specific style by that serial number. But that's it. I don't know the number of this bag, sorry.


Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## miksha91

Hey there! I have a question I’m hoping you guys could help me out with! I recently set out to purchase my first Prada bag as my collection only consists of LV and Gucci. The big stand alone Prada store in our city was temporarily closed since that area was shut down due to Covid restrictions. The only other place that was open and had a Prada store was Toronto Premium Outlets. I went there and settled on two bags I really liked. Unfortunately, the sales reps there were little to no help. I expected this after reading the online reviews before heading in but none of them were able to tell me anything about either bag (when I managed to finally get ones attention). I’ve attached a picture of the bag along with the tag. Does anyone know if this is a “made for outlet” bag or if it is from a previous seasons collection (retail boutique item)? The only thing that pops up when I type in the code “1BD200” is the second Poshmark picture I attached (which is not mine). As you can see it has a similar structure but the hardware is very very different. I really wanted to buy a bag from an older season not a “made-for-outlet” bag as my first ever Prada bag.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## carolinama86

I got an elektra crossbody bag and a pair of sneakers


----------



## carolinama86

Also a trick robot!


----------



## LadyBond

I got this nylon bag at the Prada Outlet in Orlando in 2019 and I love it! Turn out to be one of my favorite  go-to bags!


----------



## IntheOcean

anj_09 said:


> I got this nylon bag at the Prada Outlet in Orlando in 2019 and I love it! Turn out to be one of my favorite  go-to bags!
> 
> View attachment 4984135


It's super lovely!   I don't think I've ever seen this exact style. Does it come with a strap?


----------



## LadyBond

IntheOcean said:


> It's super lovely!   I don't think I've ever seen this exact style. Does it come with a strap?



Yes it does come with a fabric removable strap.


----------



## IntheOcean

anj_09 said:


> Yes it does come with a fabric removable strap.
> View attachment 4985321


Thank you for the modeling shot, the bag looks great on you.


----------



## Kansashalo

Scored this last weekend


----------



## IntheOcean

Kansashalo said:


> Scored this last weekend


Very beautiful!


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks. I love the Prada outlet @ Dawsonville, GA (near Atlanta).  The associates were so friendly and helpful.  I will definitely be back.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

The SAs at the Prada outlet in Orlando are helpful. I recently bought a men tie and scarf for my parents, and they were really nice in helping to pair and package the items. I took a quick look, and I will go back for a purse or shoes next year.


----------



## BellaLouie

I just bought a vitello phenix hobo with web/guitar strap and a wallet from the outlet. When I got home, I discovered there were no authenticity cards. Do bags from the the outlet normally not come with authenticity cards?


----------



## vsmr

Didn’t buy because they didn’t have them in my size but I found these gorgeous blue Saffiano pumps at the outlet in Orlando, and at a great price! I just bought the red version from Nordstrom.


----------



## Prada Psycho

vsmr said:


> Didn’t buy because they didn’t have them in my size but I found these gorgeous blue Saffiano pumps at the outlet in Orlando, and at a great price! I just bought the red version from Nordstrom.
> 
> View attachment 5672526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672528




Oooooo! Being relegated to ugly orthopedic type shoes due to physical issues, I don't follow shoes any more. Didn't know pointy toes were back.  Back in 2005-2009 I had a HUGE collection of designer shoes that I was forced to sell off because I simply couldn't wear them any longer.  I did keep two pair of Prada flats from around 2005, same shoe but one in black patent leather and one in red patent leather. I do so miss wearing beauties like you've posted.  Saw the red color on Nordies and nearly fainted.  I have a weakness for red shoes.  I call it my "Ruby Slipper" complex.


----------

